# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool update: v 11.19.0842

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 11.19.0842 24/08/2016*  * * *Added HTC 10 support and a lot of new HTC models*  *HTC 10* (htc_pmeuhl) - *Direct unlock, Repair IMEI*, S-ON/OFF, Change CID, Unlock bootloader, Get info*HTC 10* (htc_pmewhl) - *Repair IMEI*, S-ON/OFF, Change CID, Unlock bootloader, Get info*HTC 10* (htc_pmewl) - *Repair IMEI*, S-ON/OFF, Change CID, Unlock bootloader, Get info*HTC A9* (htc_hiaeuhl) - *Direct unlock, Repair IMEI*, S-ON/OFF, Change CID, Unlock bootloader, Get info*HTC A9* (htc_hiaeul) - *Direct unlock, Repair IMEI*, S-ON/OFF, Change CID, Unlock bootloader, Get info*HTC A9* (htc_hiaewhl) - *Repair IMEI*, S-ON/OFF, Change CID, Unlock bootloader, Get info*HTC Desire 816G* (htc_a5mg_dug) - *Direct unlock, Repair IMEI*, Get info*HTC Desire 526G* (htc_v02_dug) - *Direct unlock, Repair IMEI*, Get info*HTC Desire 320* (htc_v01_u) - *Direct unlock, Repair IMEI*, Get info    *Samsung module update* **   *Added new samsung models***   *SM-N930F* - Fast Direct Unlock*, Download/Flash Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-N930K* - Fast Direct Unlock*, Download/Flash Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-N930L* - Fast Direct Unlock*, Download/Flash Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-N930S* - Fast Direct Unlock*, Download/Flash Firmware, Backup/Restore*SM-J210F* - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Backup/Restore, Reset Screen Lock, Custom Root*Added Download/Flash Firmware, Network Repair, Backup/Restore For Qualcomm Models:*   SM-N930W8, SM-N930P, SM-G935U, SM-G930U, SM-G930R4, SM-G930VC, SM-J320YSM-J320YZ, SM-J320N0, SM-J320V, SM-J320VPP, SM-J510F, SM-J510FN, SM-J510MNSM-J510GN, SM-J510H, SM-J510K, SM-T819, SM-T719, SM-T707V, SM-C5000, SM-A910FSM-A9100, SM-J7109, SM-G9300, SM-G891A, SM-G6000, SC-02H, SGH-N611*Added Micro USB Based Unlock And Imei Repair Method For Models:*   GT-I8190, GT-I8190L, GT-I8190N, GT-I8190T, GT-I9070, GT-I9070P, GT-I8160GT-I8160L, GT-I8160P, GT-I8530, GT-S7710, GT-S7710L, SGH-T559, SGH-T559NSGH-T559V, SGH-I407_(*) Knox Safe, Without Root_   *Bugfixes*   In some rarely cases furious box was not able to respond and it was timed out, now this bug has been fixed.

----------

